# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## stephx

Umm.. I mean were in exactly the same situation, we are engaged but don't have the money blah blah I probably wouldn't buy the dress untill I had a date set and it was booked :)
It's a lovely dress tho! 
Xx


----------



## holly2234

Personally i wouldnt as i hope to lose weight before i get married (waiting for my OH's visa to come through before we can) but you have the perfect figure already so i dont see why not. Its a lovely dress and you might regret it when the time comes if that dress isnt there.


----------



## flutterbywing

BUY IT, you'll be thankful of one less expense when you actually do set a date trust me


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Natasha2605

I would. If you don't plan on losing weight etc I think you should. I think it'd look amazing on you! xx


----------



## Tanara

_Personally from my own experience, I would wait til you decided on a date. Yes you might like it now, and it may fit you now. But If you dont end up getting married for a year or two you may change your mind about it, or may gain weight. 

It's up to you but personally I will be buying my wedding dress 2-3 months before hand._


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lily123

Awww i LOVE that dress!!!! xx


----------



## Burchy314

Well I was going to tell you to order it but I see that you have already done so lol. It is a great dress and it deffintally seems like your style. I hope it is in stock for you.


----------



## flutterbywing

Tanara said:


> _Personally from my own experience, I would wait til you decided on a date. Yes you might like it now, and it may fit you now. But If you dont end up getting married for a year or two you may change your mind about it, or may gain weight.
> 
> It's up to you but personally I will be buying my wedding dress 2-3 months before hand._

Don't know how it works in US but in UK we are advised to order a year before, I didn't even have a year, when I went into dress shops they were all panicking because I only had 7 months!!! which is practically the minimum for most dress shops in the UK ;)


----------



## sarah0108

Id buy mine about a year before :thumbup: so i have incentive to get to my goal weight :D!

but there are things i liked last year that i dont now, so not sure if i personally would risk getting something now? x x 

p.s. its beautiful though and you'd look gorgeous in it! x


----------



## ShelbyLee

Congrats! I was going to sugest maybe looking at where it is sold in a store and trying it on then buying it online. That's what I'm doing.. sil gets home from school this weekend and we're going to try on dresses!I found the one I like online also! For pretty cheap too! Its definatly exciting!
Congrats again!


----------



## Tanara

flutterbywing said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> _Personally from my own experience, I would wait til you decided on a date. Yes you might like it now, and it may fit you now. But If you dont end up getting married for a year or two you may change your mind about it, or may gain weight.
> 
> It's up to you but personally I will be buying my wedding dress 2-3 months before hand._
> 
> Don't know how it works in US but in UK we are advised to order a year before, I didn't even have a year, when I went into dress shops they were all panicking because I only had 7 months!!! which is practically the minimum for most dress shops in the UK ;)Click to expand...

_I live in Canada and most people here don't order dresses online  You just go into a bridal store and find the dress you want, they have it pressed and it's ready to be picked up in 2 weeks lol._


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Its soo pretty!
Glad you got it :)


----------



## flutterbywing

Tanara said:


> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> _Personally from my own experience, I would wait til you decided on a date. Yes you might like it now, and it may fit you now. But If you dont end up getting married for a year or two you may change your mind about it, or may gain weight.
> 
> It's up to you but personally I will be buying my wedding dress 2-3 months before hand._
> 
> Don't know how it works in US but in UK we are advised to order a year before, I didn't even have a year, when I went into dress shops they were all panicking because I only had 7 months!!! which is practically the minimum for most dress shops in the UK ;)Click to expand...
> 
> _I live in Canada and most people here don't order dresses online  You just go into a bridal store and find the dress you want, they have it pressed and it's ready to be picked up in 2 weeks lol._Click to expand...

I meant order from a shop ;)


----------



## Tanara

_^^ When I bought my dress (from back hen I was going to marry Tayes dad) the place we went had a huge stock in the back with every size from like 2-14 i think. Then of course if they didn't have your size you could order in, but I was a size 4 at the time. I don't know anyone who has had to order their wedding dress._


----------



## wishuwerehere

It's really lovely, if it works for you then go for it, I think a wedding dress is a very personal choice! :thumbup:
And I think it would take longer than a couple of months if you were getting it made and you had to go to fittings and stuff...


----------



## wishuwerehere

oops, double post!


----------



## flutterbywing

Tanara said:


> _^^ When I bought my dress (from back hen I was going to marry Tayes dad) the place we went had a huge stock in the back with every size from like 2-14 i think. Then of course if they didn't have your size you could order in, but I was a size 4 at the time. I don't know anyone who has had to order their wedding dress._


Ahhh totally different here, they only have 1 of each dress in the shop and the shops are tiny. Everything is ordered in and takes a minimum of 6 months


----------



## faolan5109

its beutiful, and congrats!


----------



## aafscsweetie

aww so exciting that you ordered it! OT but I've been peeking around at all their wedding dresses on their site and some of them are so unique and beautiful!! and I LOVE the dress you've picked out. sounds weird because i've only seen your pics on fb, but I think you will look GREAT in it!!!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lucy_x

Good luck :thumbup: Its lovely!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## amybean

Sorry to hear that, I'm sure you'll find another dress you'll love!x


----------



## annawrigley

Aww that sucks. Hopefully you'll find an even better one!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Burchy314

I hope you can find someone to alter it. I am sure you will. :)


----------



## Bumblebee20

vinteenage said:


> All right. So Evan and I are engaged. We're having a hard time getting the ball rolling on the wedding thing because of money, but that's the only thing stopping us.
> 
> So I'm flipping through dresses online and found this.
> 
> I'm in love, totally and completely adore it! It looks like a small would fit near perfect. It's under $200. I'm not going to get taller and my boobs certainly won't get bigger. I'm seriously contemplating ordering it. I'll get married eventually!
> 
> ...Stupid idea or no?

Its nice, but i wouldnt wear it to get married or even at a wedding sorry.:happydance:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## divershona

^^ wss

btw daphne, its not something i'd wear, probably because i couldn't pull it off :haha: but i think it'll look beautiful on you! has it arrived yet?


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> It's coming from across the country Shona, so it'll take about a week!
> 
> And thanks. :) I know it's not everyone's style (just like I wouldn't want to wear a 'princess' type dress, but other girls adore them and they look lovely!) but it's what I was looking for!

i want to see a picture of you in it once you get it 

and i want a princess dress, well actually thats what im going to have 1950's style :haha:

this is what im having
 



Attached Files:







my dress.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## divershona

steven also thinks that the dress would be beautiful for a wedding, and he thinks you'll look stunning in it ... i am ever so slightly jealous of that ;)


----------



## x__amour

Love the dress, Daph! You're going to look SO beautiful in it! Maybe I'll fly up for your wedding! :D

I like really simple dresses, my dress would look something like this! But not for a few years for me! :(
https://i52.tinypic.com/6z095g.jpghttps://i53.tinypic.com/14n1teo.jpg


----------



## divershona

oooooo thats beautiful!!!!!


----------



## _laura

I saw my perfect wedding dress in Monsoon!
https://www.monsoon.co.uk/bridal-dresses/garda-dress/invt/85310341/

I'm not a girly person and I don't really go for pretty dresses (though I do wear dresses all the time :haha:) 

Daphne that dress is amazing, I'm jealous that you have an amazing figure to pull it off! Wish I did.

And Shona, that dress is so pretty!


----------



## nadinek

ooo gorgeous laura!

I dunno, honestly if money is that tight i'd wait especially if you dont have a date. I'd hate to have a dress sitting here if something comes up and we need that $200 (especially if it's baby being sick or something). It wouldn't feel right and i kind of feel like i gave up the right to spend that much money on myself when we're not in a good spot when i had my children. ymmv.


----------



## bbyno1

It'l look great on you!x


----------



## flutterbywing

Bumblebee20 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> All right. So Evan and I are engaged. We're having a hard time getting the ball rolling on the wedding thing because of money, but that's the only thing stopping us.
> 
> So I'm flipping through dresses online and found this.
> 
> I'm in love, totally and completely adore it! It looks like a small would fit near perfect. It's under $200. I'm not going to get taller and my boobs certainly won't get bigger. I'm seriously contemplating ordering it. I'll get married eventually!
> 
> ...Stupid idea or no?
> 
> Its nice, but i wouldnt wear it to get married or even at a wedding sorry.:happydance:Click to expand...

what else would you wear a wedding dress for if not to get married?? And I really hope you wouldnt wear a wedding dress to a wedding if you weren't getting married, what a silly thing to say, I think your entire comment is very rude and totally uncalled for, it may not be to your taste in which case just don't say anything, she didn't ask if you liked it!


----------



## divershona

thanks Laura, i love it :)


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Leah_xx

this is the dress i like
https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r92/sexileah23/dress2.png


----------



## divershona

oooooo thats really pretty


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lily123

This thread has made me want to look for dresses... and i'm not even engaged (yet :winkwink:) technically!
When are you guys planning to get married? xx


----------



## x__amour

I'm legally getting married this summer for health insurance purposes and just because we want to but I'm not having a ceremony for a few years until I can afford it. :(


----------



## Burchy314

x__amour said:


> I'm legally getting married this summer for health insurance purposes and just because we want to but I'm not having a ceremony for a few years until I can afford it. :(

I think that is what me and Chris are going to do. I want to be legally married, one so if I ever get pregnant again my parents will take it a little bit better haha and two just because it is what we both want. I want to be able to call him my husband. But I REALLY want a wedding dress lol. I don't know how it will look on me though because of how short I am.


----------



## _laura

lily123 said:


> This thread has made me want to look for dresses... and i'm not even engaged (yet :winkwink:) technically!
> When are you guys planning to get married? xx

We aren't engaged yet either. Still doesn't stop me looking at dresses :haha:


----------



## nadinek

x__amour said:


> I'm legally getting married this summer for health insurance purposes and just because we want to but I'm not having a ceremony for a few years until I can afford it. :(

I think thats the sensible thing to do. :hugs: sucks being sensible huh? seriously tho i bet when you get to have your proper ceremony it'll mean so much more and you'll feel so much better doing it like that. it'll still be fab!


----------



## Lilicat

I was just about to post and say go for it, then I read through properly and noticed you did. It really is lovely and it will look great on you.

Hope it arrives quickly for you, I am waiting on someone myself at the moment and it is driving me nuts.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## annawrigley

Burchy314 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I'm legally getting married this summer for health insurance purposes and just because we want to but I'm not having a ceremony for a few years until I can afford it. :(
> 
> I think that is what me and Chris are going to do. I want to be legally married, one so if I ever get pregnant again my parents will take it a little bit better haha and two just because it is what we both want. I want to be able to call him my husband. But I REALLY want a wedding dress lol.* I don't know how it will look on me though because of how short I am.*Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I think I'm gonna look like a kid playing dress-up :-s


----------

